

How Facebook and Google are changing what we see in the world - thaumaturgy
http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/en/eli_pariser_beware_online_filter_bubbles.html

======
joe42
Some common themes with an essay[0] I read yesterday.

 _Social media is to the Read/Write Web what sprawl is to the metropolis of
modernity: a homogenous, cancerous, rhizomatic junkspace that expands
exponentially outward on a sludgy wave of strip malls and sponsored links,
greed and induced demand. This ruthless modernization produces miles of
“junkspace” — a term coined by the architect Rem Koolhaas, who wrote that
“more and more, more is more. Junkspace is overripe and undernourishing at the
same time, a colossal security blanket that covers the earth in a stranglehold
of seduction… Junkspace is like being condemned to a perpetual Jacuzzi with
millions of your best friends … Seemingly an apotheosis, spatially grandiose,
the effect of its richness is a terminal hollowness, a vicious parody of
ambition that systematically erodes the credibility of building, possibly
forever.” Koolhaas was referring to the airport and the strip-mall and the
single-zone sprawl, but he could have been talking about Facebook._

[0] [http://thenewinquiry.com/essays/arcades-mallrats-tumblr-
thug...](http://thenewinquiry.com/essays/arcades-mallrats-tumblr-thugs/)

